# Aurora Tub Track Progress



## Midyear (Jul 7, 2000)

Hello All,
I've been out of the loop for a while. I moved, wow...I don't recommend it to anybody. Unless you have no choice. Anyway, I'm back now and I'm ready to start laying the track in the tub. It's out of the body shop and in the new house. I will show you progress as it happens, now that I figured out this digi camera thing.
Here goes...


----------



## Midyear (Jul 7, 2000)

Just having fun...sorry.

You'll have to wait till I get home from work tonite.


----------



## MCD4x4 (Dec 28, 2004)

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/auroratubtrack/


MCD4x4


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Tub Track Flier*

Where is your Tub Track Flier from? The one I have is from Polks Hobbies.

Keep us posted on the Tub!!

Marty


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

The only thing good about moving is it gives you a chance to throw away some of the wife's things that haven't been used since they were bought. : rr


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

rr I thought that was called divorce?

Has anyone routered a track to fit in a tubby? I could imagine the old and classic combined with the new and smooth.


----------



## Midyear (Jul 7, 2000)

OK Boys Here we go...


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

GOOSE CHICKEN said:


> rr I thought that was called divorce?
> 
> Has anyone routered a track to fit in a tubby? I could imagine the old and classic combined with the new and smooth.


I have been in contact with Brad Bowman. As soon as we are confident the Tubs are molded correctly and original Aurora Lock & Joiner track will fit, we are going to try one of his tracks designed for a Tub.

www.bradstracks.com

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Midyear!

Those are just teaser shots! Show us the whole thing!!

Marty


----------



## Midyear (Jul 7, 2000)

Ok Here goes.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

That is WAY KOOOOOL!


Did you repaint it? Or is that just a really good wax job on the gel coat?

What track are you going to put in it?

Marty


----------



## Midyear (Jul 7, 2000)

Thanks Marty...

It's a repaint. 2001 Volkswagen Yellow
I want to lay lock & joiner but I need alot more 12" & 15" turns. I have some of the turns and all the straights but...
It looks like Tomy, I have it all and ready to go.
I can't wait.


----------



## MCD4x4 (Dec 28, 2004)

E-mail this guy, He will have what you need. [email protected]


MCD4x4


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Midyear said:


> Thanks Marty...
> 
> but I need alot more 12" & 15" turns.


Maybe thats what we should start reproducing! 

Marty


----------



## MCD4x4 (Dec 28, 2004)

Along with the MM single lane stuff.


----------



## Midyear (Jul 7, 2000)

Brooklyn in Da house...

Thanks MCD4X4


----------



## MCD4x4 (Dec 28, 2004)

Yeah, tell him I gave you his address. He has more MM track than anyone I know about. He's got tons of it. No kidding!


----------

